# Found push pole Fort De Soto area



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

That sticker is from CA Richardson. Not sure if this is his or someone who bought the sticker.


----------



## Haulinvols (Feb 25, 2019)

That's one of CA Richardson's decals, (Flats Class) and a guide in the area. Hopefully you find the owner, I'm sure they would like to have it back.

Note, the owner is most likely a fan of Flats Class, you might try reaching out to CA and he may post something on his Instagram to help you find the owner.


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks, I messaged CA!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Definitely not CA's, but thanks for posting this.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

fiddlefish said:


> My son found this fiberglass G Loomis white push pole while paddling yesterday around Fort De Soto. 16.5’ long, has a unique sticker on it that I don’t recognize, will post a pic. Hopefully we can find the owner.
> View attachment 164190


Good Karma will be coming your way


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

So I never heard back from CA or anyone else. I am on the road, homeschooling my young boys during COVID, and we left the push pole at Fort De Soto campground lost and found hoping the owner would retrieve it. They said they would donate it to Goodwill or throw it away sooner or later if no one claimed it. I would love for someone that needs a push pole to go claim it! Someone go put it to use!


----------

